# Excel-"cannot use object linking & embedding"



## seven (Jun 14, 2003)

Trying to open a Windows Excel file:
error: "cannot use object linking & embedding"
"an error has occured initializing to VBA libraries (14)"
"MS excel has encountered a problem and needs to close...."


Any ideas how to fix this or what is is from?


Thank
S


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Since you have not specified which version of Excel you are using, I have only found this reference that is a closest match to your problem. Note that the link is for versions 5.0/c and 95 (v. 7.0)

Q109778

If you could let me know which version you have I can tey to assist you better.

Also try to see if you can open the file on another computer, just to eliminate the possibility of your computer being the cause.

take care 

Tidus


----------



## seven (Jun 14, 2003)

Will try this today when I get to work, and let you know. Thanks.


----------



## dadejak (Aug 14, 2003)

I am getting the same error on my excel 2000. It seems to just pop up around noon the last couple of days. A reboot takes care of it. Any ideas?


----------

